# Wings Over Addison 6/30/07



## Aggie08 (Jul 20, 2007)

This was Cavanagh Flight Museum's cool little airshow flying all of their in-house planes. I got some really cool shots of the airborne planes using a Canon point 'n shoot camera. I have another thread from a while ago with good shots of the static displays so I won't put them here. There was a special demonstration of an M-50 Super Sherman that was built by the U.S. in '42 and eventually found itself in Israel. They fitted a 500hp diesel to it and a 105mm gun. It saw service in the Six Day War. Another highlight was talking to a former SR-71 pilot who was promoting a book of his. There is a really cool painting I'm sure some of you have seen (but I can't it find to post here) of three Foxbats trying to catch a Blackbird. They didn't catch it. He was piloting that plane. What would they have done if they caught it, wave? Interestingly, he said that no Blackbird ever flew over mainland Russia or China. After that U-2 was shot down no U.S. president would authorize a flight over either country. We got border shots but nothing more. We did happen to get intelligence pics over just about every country on the planet just because we could. I asked what it sounded like up there. He said you could only hear your co-pilot, and if there was strict radio silence, you couldn't even hear yourself breathe. Fastest machine on the planet and it's dead quiet. Eerie, eh? Enjoy!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 20, 2007)

Great photo's! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 21, 2007)

Great shots


----------



## v2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool pics!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice! GREAT composition on the shot from the rear of the P-40, with the C-47 in the background. Love that!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice pics. I loved seeing the Mohawk, been a while since I have seen one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 22, 2007)

Love the warbirds wearing "Invasion Stripes". Cool looking on any allied aircraft.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 22, 2007)

Most of those planes are there all the time. The C-47 and the Skyraider are not. The Hellcat is new and was there about 3 months ago. I don't know if it's a full time resident now.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice collection. I like the Sherman too.
Thanks for sharing!
Art


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 24, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed them. I wish they'd get that he-111 up in the air but it's such a rare catch that they will never risk it I don't think. 

Don't forget to take a look at the movies at the bottom of the first post, they sound pretty good.


----------

